# Space Hulk Terminators



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

I recently painted up a third set of Space Hulk miniatures. I've now painted three sets of Terminators, and Two full sets of Genestealers (and I still haven't done my own).

I've been playing Space Hulk quite a bit too, and I'm really excited to try out some of the older 1st edition supplements (Deathwing had rules for a Terminator Captain, and there are rules that I've found for playing groups of Power Armored marines and even Imperial Guard).

Anyway, here are the latest set of painted miniatures:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Looking good man. I REALLY Like the white Libararian, it's so unusual but so very cool. Good job man!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Me likey likey...Except the white Mephiston.......+rep anyhow


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I loved the white librarian, very original!
How do you do the battle-worn effect? My miniatures always look like they have been polished for a display :/
+rep


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Ultra111 said:


> I loved the white librarian, very original!
> How do you do the battle-worn effect? My miniatures always look like they have been polished for a display :/
> +rep


Well, there's *Battle Damage* that you can add to them.

Also, if you paint your *silver metals up certain ways*, they'll look more worn.

Those are probably the ways that I most often create that worn look. I'll answer any questions.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

The axe on Mephiston looks a little bland, but other than that I really like these models.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting librarian colours. 

Nice worn look on all of them, especially the red. The only thing Im not sure on is the lightning effect on the hammer and power sword.

Do you have any of the genestealers painted?


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Sure, the whole set was painted (including the CAT and door bases). Here's the Broodlord:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice. Very traditional colours there.

Have some rep.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the rep.


----------



## darthveggie (Apr 2, 2010)

odinsgrandson said:


>


I love that one for some reason. Also, the white librarian is just too cool. :biggrin:


----------



## FATHER NURGLE (Oct 10, 2009)

Lookin Good :good:


----------

